# Changing username



## supercooper88 (23 Apr 2014)

My name is being shown on the left ie username I'm new here how do I change this ? Thank you


----------



## FeistySquirrel (23 Apr 2014)

Message someone like @Shaun and ask him nicely to change your username. Cake has a positive influence.


----------



## Spinney (23 Apr 2014)

FeistySquirrel said:


> Message someone like @Shaun and ask him nicely to change your username. Cake has a positive influence.


This.
I assume you registered with your own name by mistake? You will need to tell Shaun what username you want.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 Apr 2014)

Is supercooper88 his real name then, must have right chavvie parents.


----------



## supercooper88 (28 Apr 2014)

Haha


----------

